# 5e Tomb of Annihilation - OCC



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 17, 2021)

*Formally know as Scratching my RP Itch

Links:*
Rogue's Gallery
IC Thread

So I was excited when the owner of my local game store sold me 7 D&D books for $150 bucks. I got excited to run one of the many adventures there in, but getting a group together has been nothing but a headache. Time issues, personality conflicts, and the age gap from H*** So the store owner told me to try play by post, so here I am. Anyway enough of the sob story let's talk gaming.

Here is the List of Books: (I got mainly to get them out of his shop)


Storm King's Thunder
Princes of the Apocalypse
Out of the Abyss
Descent into Avernus
Mordenkainen's Tome of Foes
Tomb of Annihilation
Tasha's Cauldron of Everything

I am willing to DM any of the Adventures, but need to get a group of players together. So for now let's see who's interested in playing and what adventure you as a group want to run through. I'll get the character gene stuff hammered out after we see who all we got. Until then have fun in all your games.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 17, 2021)

I'm willing to play any of them. I have a character currently in a Tomb of Annihilation game, but I came in replacing someone, and we're in the tomb now, so I missed a lot of the early book.


----------



## mikeawmids1 (Nov 17, 2021)

Hello Meatshield!

That was a mighty fine bargain you snagged there!

I would also like to join your game, and I don't mind which adventure you decide to run, they all sound pretty good.


----------



## aco175 (Nov 17, 2021)

@FrontLine MeatShield Welcome to the boards, Stay a while and complain, I mean discuss and kindly banter.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 17, 2021)

@FrontLine MeatShield I played first couple of encounters in Storm King and similar to KahlessNestor, I'm in the tomb now 

So, in general, whatever you prefer...I can adapt.


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 17, 2021)

Hello Everyone, and thanks for the warm replies. I think you could all call me *Meat* for short if that is easiest, just based my username on my favorite role to play. 
Looks like we have 3/4 people interested in playing with no real preference, but if Neurotic and KahlessNestor are enjoying their dungeon delve I think we could run Tomb of Annihilation. Just need character gene info which I will post now:

*Character Gene:
Race:* PHB
*Class:* PHB
*Attributes:*
choose one
a) Standard array + 1 minor magic item(common or uncommon XGtE)
b) Point buy using 31 points
*Background:* use ToA, SCAG, or PHB
*Equipment:* Starting Gear plus a potion or scroll of cure wounds(lvl1), and10 extra gp added to their background gold

So my thinking goes like this: Each character has a bit of notary(based on their background of course), and has been hired to investigate what has become known as The Death Curse. Their sponsors put together the group (and outfit them with the few extras in Character Gene) and have them travel to Chult to find the source of the curse - what they call The Soulmonger, and destroy it. 

The group and roles is all up to everyone, please have fun building your characters. oh, and more info as we get this rolling, I promise.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 17, 2021)

I am interested in joining.  Never played Tomb of Annihilation so I am good with that adventure.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 17, 2021)

Hey there! I’d love to join if you would have me! I’d like to try a Druid or cleric, whatever works best (leaning towards elven Druid).
What’s is the starting level?
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 18, 2021)

Well this filled up fast!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 18, 2021)

ha ha -- it always does. I would be keen to play Apocalypse, Abyss, or Avernus, but I probably should not re-play Annihilation.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm the DM for the Tomb game that players are talking about. Welcome to PBP. It's a lot of fun, but I gotta warn you: It takes a LONG TIME. I have estimated that playing a FULL version of a WotC hardcover will take EIGHT YEARS. The Tomb of Annihilation game has been going since August of 2017, and we just finally STARTED the first level of the Named Tomb, and I've had very dedicated players (relatively to many PBP games - I have lost a few, to be sure).

I don't mean to discourage you! In fact, I wouldn't mind playing! I just think it's worth warning you - it might be best to plan for a "piece" of one of those adventures, and then continue with a sequel if that goes well. (For example, the Nightstone bit out of Storm King's Thunder, but please don't do that actual one, because I've played it twice!)


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 18, 2021)

So I spent the bus ride to and from work reading up on the adventure, getting an ideal of the over all campaign. And I returned here to see a lot of interest in playing a game(which is great). Also I came home to see a bunch of D&D books about my desk and bed opened to various monsters, magical items, and spells. Feels good to see the organized chaos of being a DM once more.

So I think the group starts out looking like this:

Steve Gorak - cleric or druid (answer to your question is starting lvl 1)
VLAD the Destroyer - ranger
Leatherhead - paladin or rogue
KahlessNestor
mikeawmids1
Neurotic - warlock

Reserve and alt players:
aco175
Kobold Stew - First spot next non ToA game
FitzTheRuke
JustinCase

I was thinking that the hired party of investigators (the PCs) would have been in Port Nyanzaru for a week, getting a lay of the land, setting up a homebase, and getting use to the weather. This will allow me to post up some of the area and hand out some of the rumors you all might have gathered.

I'm going to let all of you form the party as you wish, and I'll give you some info based off your background choice and backstory. Speaking of backstory, I have an ideal that each of the characters was summoned to a special meeting of interested parties wishing to find and end the Death Curse. You may add in anything about that meeting and your boat trip to Chult that you wish. So who knows who before meeting up in Port Nayanzaru is all up to you.

For now we just need to make PC and get them equipped and ready to explore. Have fun.


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 18, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Welcome to PBP.



Thanks for the welcome and all the advice.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 18, 2021)

Wow, filled up in a day! There's a lot of interest in playing, and so am I. Can I be on that reserve list? (Not that I've got a lot of chance with three reserves before me, but who knows?  )


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 18, 2021)

Sure thing I just edited you in thanks for the interest.


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 18, 2021)

Hope this works, just something to help hype everyone up.


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm a bit torn. Paladin or Rogue. I haven't played either in quite some time.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 18, 2021)

FrontLine MeatShield said:


> So I spent the bus ride to and from work reading up on the adventure, getting an ideal of the over all campaign. And I returned here to see a lot of interest in playing a game(which is great). Also I came home to see a bunch of D&D books about my desk and bed opened to various monsters, magical items, and spells. Feels good to see the organized chaos of being a DM once more.
> 
> So I think the group starts out looking like this:
> 
> ...



Yay, thank you for this! 

Going for outlander druid, likely wood elf but also tempted by forest gnome.

Question for you @FrontLine MeatShield : can we use the optional rule in Tasha's that we can replace proficiencies/tools? It's nothing major, but I'd love to swap out The elve's proficiency in short and long swords for something more relevant, like woodworking & leatherworking tool proficiency. Its a better fit for my druid. Not minimaxing, just trying to get a better fit. 

I'm also tempted by the forest gnome, and was also wondering if we could use the custom ability score rule from Tasha's (i.e. you can put your bonuses where you want, and in this case, it would obviously be Wis and Dex or Con). I'm leaning more towards wood elf though.

Also, do you have any recommended/relevant languages? I need to pick one, and the default will be sylvan

Finally, do you recommend any backstory hook to make my character (wood elf druid) better fit in the story?
I'm looking forward to this game!
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 18, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> I'm a bit torn. Paladin or Rogue. I haven't played either in quite some time.



I've never played ToA but my friends that have tell me that Skills are super important and heavy armor can be a problem.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 18, 2021)

I am leaning towards ranger but similar to Steve would like to know if we can use the options from Tasha.  I am specifically looking at Deft Explorer, Favored Foe, and the Primal Companion.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 18, 2021)

Aasimar bookworm warlock is my choice


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 18, 2021)

FYI, I'm tempted to go with the standard array + 1 uncommon magic item. Headband of intellect on a druid could be funny, and nice for nature checks, and I like the idea of Pipes of Haunting for crowd control. I'm open to other suggestions; anything that can support the druid concept & the group as a whole is fair game.
Cheers,

SG

edit: the pipes also make the musical tool proficiency from outlander a bit more relevant...


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 18, 2021)

Tasha's book is new to me so I think we'll allow those options to see how they work. Need to learn by trying I guess. Just be sure to note the changes on the character sheet so its easy for me to follow, thanks.

As a background hook for your wood elf druid I think your character could have been singled out due to their ability to live off the land. A mentor or older druid may have recommended them to be a part of the expedition due to the potential they sense in them. Your motivations are all your own and could range from wanting to prove yourself in the wilds or wanting to find a special Circle of druids said to dwell in the jungles. This being D&D the skies the limit, so go in any direction you wish and I'll roll with it.


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 18, 2021)

Also to help with backstory I'll let everyone know what my opening scene is coming together slightly. So far I've thought that the group will already be together and in Port Nyanzaru (PN from here on out), and have arrived together or separate, all depending on how the players wish to play it out. I will post you all being summoned to a Merchant Prince's home to meet your patron in the area. I'm hoping for a bit of RP to start and them giving your characters the motivation they need to go exploring the jungle. 

So you've arrived in PN gotten use to the rain and heat, and saw your first dinosaur race. I'll post the city map and key off location you might have ventured to so you have some names and places to reference during the game.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 18, 2021)

FrontLine MeatShield said:


> Also to help with backstory I'll let everyone know what my opening scene is coming together slightly. So far I've thought that the group will already be together and in Port Nyanzaru (PN from here on out), and have arrived together or separate, all depending on how the players wish to play it out. I will post you all being summoned to a Merchant Prince's home to meet your patron in the area. I'm hoping for a bit of RP to start and them giving your characters the motivation they need to go exploring the jungle.
> 
> So you've arrived in PN gotten use to the rain and heat, and saw your first dinosaur race. I'll post the city map and key off location you might have ventured to so you have some names and places to reference during the game.



Starting together will help not wasting 2-4 weeks of real time awkwardness!  Imho ;-)
Cheers

sg


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 18, 2021)

FrontLine MeatShield said:


> Tasha's book is new to me so I think we'll allow those options to see how they work. Need to learn by trying I guess. Just be sure to note the changes on the character sheet so its easy for me to follow, thanks.



Does that include the ability score swapping?


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 18, 2021)

Is variant human ok?


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 19, 2021)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> Is variant human ok?





Leatherhead said:


> Does that include the ability score swapping?




Yes, and Yes on both question. I have no problems with score swapping or variant humans.


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 19, 2021)

So from what I have seen in other threads is the following: please correct any mistakes.

1) I need to make an RG thread (here in the Talking the Talk area); so players can post up their character concepts and have a place to edit/lvl up their characters.
2) Next I'll need to make a Story or IC (In Character) thread over in Playing the Game; this is where the characters will meet and most of the gaming will take place. *Note:* I am nowhere near ready for this, maybe around this time next week or by the 1st.
3)After that this thread will become the OOC (Out Of Character) thread for our game.

Did I get all that correct I think that is how it works, I must have lurked around here for two weeks before my first post, trying to learn the ropes.

So my question is this? Where do you put the world info?? I'm thinking the first couple levels will be spent in PN and I want to post a map with names and location for people to reference for their posts. And then there's the huge map of the isle that comes with the book.

Not sure we will do much hex crawling, but we'll cross that bridge when we get to it.

I'm having fun none the less, don't let my confusion fool you.


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 19, 2021)

I'm currently at 60% confidence.

Option A: A one-horned teifling Paladin of Lathander . Nicknamed "Rhino". Abandoned by his parents at birth he grew up in an orphanage where he studied anthropology and travels in hopes of finding a place where he could truly fit in.

Option B: A high elf Rogue and self proclaimed Treasure hunter.  An anthropologist who doesn't care much for people, wields a machete (Scimitar)  or a whip and acts like a less scrupulous Indiana Jones.

I'm leaning more A than B right now but I kind of want to see how the rest of the party shapes up.




FrontLine MeatShield said:


> So my question is this? Where do you put the world info?? I'm thinking the first couple levels will be spent in PN and I want to post a map with names and location for people to reference for their posts. And then there's the huge map of the isle that comes with the book.



You could dedicate the entire first post of the IC thread to it. Or post it in the OOC thread, depending on when you want us to have the information.


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 19, 2021)

I like concept A as well but I love me a potential Meatshield. 

I was posting up the RG and thought about putting it in there for easy finding. Seems just 5 character posts is a waste of a thread. But thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 19, 2021)

So what do we still need in the party? Rogue, if Leatherhead goes Paladin? Tank if he goes rogue? Anything else needed?


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 19, 2021)

Okay. I put together a human rogue with Dungeon Delver feat. But I can rework it if Leatherhead decides to go with his rogue idea instead of his paladin idea.






Lizzy Hale, VHuman Thief, Dungeon Delver


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 19, 2021)

FrontLine MeatShield said:


> So from what I have seen in other threads is the following: please correct any mistakes.
> 
> 1) I need to make an RG thread (here in the Talking the Talk area); so players can post up their character concepts and have a place to edit/lvl up their characters.
> 2) Next I'll need to make a Story or IC (In Character) thread over in Playing the Game; this is where the characters will meet and most of the gaming will take place. *Note:* I am nowhere near ready for this, maybe around this time next week or by the 1st.
> ...



You got it! The world info usually goes in the RG. Please don’t forget to put links to all of these in the opening threads of all of them (you can edit posts to do so). This will make all of our lives much easier when we play.
Cheers,

sg


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 19, 2021)

Speaking of links (thanks for the reminder) I have our first right here:

Welcome to the Jungle (ToA - RG)


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 19, 2021)

World info can be in the first few IC posts describing the events and linking maps. You can have one summary post where you update the info as we go along.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 19, 2021)

Hey @FrontLine MeatShield,

a clarification question: for the standard array + 1 minor magic item(common or uncommon XGtE), I’m assuming that we have access to both  the dmg magic items AND XGtE, right ( It’s not just XGtE)?
Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 19, 2021)

Right XGtE just lists everything so I mentioned it. PCs may have had some small adventure before starting this, or been given a gift from a mentor/parent etc.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 19, 2021)

@Steve Gorak So my character was going to be an outlander as well.  Wanted to see if you wanted to have a character connection?  Perhaps we are from the same group.  My ranger could have been sent to watch after your Druid or something like that?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 19, 2021)

x


VLAD the Destroyer said:


> @Steve Gorak So my character was going to be an outlander as well.  Wanted to see if you wanted to have a character connection?  Perhaps we are from the same group.  My ranger could have been sent to watch after your Druid or something like that?



I'm all for it!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 19, 2021)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> @Steve Gorak So my character was going to be an outlander as well.  Wanted to see if you wanted to have a character connection?  Perhaps we are from the same group.  My ranger could have been sent to watch after your Druid or something like that?



Hey @VLAD the Destroyer , I was thinking, perhaps I can let you be the outlander, and can go for something like Noble. There could be an interesting tie in there (for ex: your ranger could be from the same religion/kingdom, and was tasked to protect mine). What race were you thinking of?

 Alternatively, our two characters can be outlanders without any issue, just a bit of overlap, which could be good for the help action (can you imagine, finding tracks with help + guidance ;-)
Let me know what you think.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 19, 2021)

Need to work on my character background but here is my sheet so far.



*Name:* Braiden Masterson
*Race:* Male V. Human
*Background:* Outlander
*Class:* Ranger
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Proficiency Bonus:* +2
*Inspiration:* No
*Spent HD:* none

*Strength:*10 (+0)
+Athlethics: +2​
*Dexterity:*16 (+3)
Acrobatics: +3
Sleight of Hand: +3
+Stealth: +5​
*Constitution:* 14 (+2)

*Charisma:*8 (-1)
Deception: -1
Intimidation: -1
Performance: -1
Persuasion: -1​*Passive Perception:* 16
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16
*Speed:* 30 ft
*Hit Dice:* 1d10
*HP:* 12/12


*Intelligence:*12 (+1)
Arcana: +1
History: +1
+Nature: +3
Investigation: +1
Religion: +1​
*Wisdom:*14 (+2)
+Animal Handling: +4
Insight: +2
Medicine: +2
+*Perception: +6
Survival: +4​
+Proficient
*Expertise

*OFFENSE*
Initiative: +3


*Weapon*
Shortsword
Scimitar
Longbow*Range*


150/600*To Hit*
+5
+5
+5*Damage*
1d6+3 (p)
1d6+3 (s)
1d8+3 (p)*Notes*
Finesse, light
Finesse, light
Ammunition, heavy, two-handed
*DEFENSE* *AC:* 16

*Strength:* +2
*Intelligence:* +1*Dexterity:* +5
+*Wisdom:* +2*Constitution:* +2
+*Charisma:* -1


*Proficiencies and Languages*
*Languages:* Common, Draconic, Sylvan, Halfling, Elven
*Weapons:* Simple, Martial
*Armor:* Light, Medium
*Tools:* Flute
*Race:* V. Human
+1 Dex and +2 Int​*Speed:* 30 ft​*Size:* Medium;​*Skills:* I gain proficiency in one skill of my choice.
*Feat:* I gain one feat of my choice.​​*Background:* Outlander
*Skills:* Medicine, Religion;​*Wanderer:* I have an excellent memory for maps and geography, and I can always recall the general layout of terrain, settlements, and other features around me. In addition, I can find food and fresh water for myself and up to five other people each day, provided that the land offers berries, small game, water, and so forth.
*Class:* Ranger
*Favored Foe:* _(in place of Favored Enemy.)_ [+1d4 damage, Proficiency Bonus per long rest] When I hit a creature with an attack roll, I can mark it as my favored enemy for 1 min I deal extra damage to it when I mark it and the first time I hit a marked on my turn. Keeping a creature marked as favored enemy requires me to concentrate, like on a spell.​*Deft Explorer:* _(in place of Natural Explorer.)_ Canny (Ranger 1, TCoE 56) [extra benefits at 6th and 10th level] I learn two languages and gain expertise with one skill I'm proficient with.​
*Feats:*
*Dual Wielder:* I can use two-weapon fighting even when the one-handed melee weapons I'm wielding aren't light. I can draw or stow two one-handed weapons when I would normally be able to draw or stow only one. +1 AC while wielding separate melee weapons in each hand.​
*Equipment:*
Equipment Weight:
Winter Blanket
Herbalism Kit
Quiver
Backpack, with:
-Bedroll
-Mess kit
-Tinderbox
-Waterskin
-50 ft Silk Rope
-Flute
Traveler's clothes
Staff
Hunting trap
Trophy from animal
Belt pouch (with coins)
Studded Leather armor
Longbow
Shortsword
Scimitar
Arrows x 20
Quiver
11 gp

*Carrying Capacity:*

Carried: 81.7 lbs
Carrying Capacity: 150 lbs
Push, Drag, Lift: 151-300 lbs


*DESCRIPTION and HISTORY
HISTORY:* 


*Race:* V. Human
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 22
*Deity:**Height:* 6'6"
*Weight:* 198 lbs
*Complexion:
 Skin:* Tanned*Hair:* Long red-brown
*Eyes:* Blue
*APPEARANCE:

PERSONALITY:*

*Traits:* _I'm driven by a wanderlust that led me away from home. I'm always picking things up, absently fiddling with them, and sometimes accidentally breaking them._

*Ideal:* _Change: Life is like the seasons, in constant change, and we must change with it. (Chaotic)_
*Bond:* _I suffer awful visions of a coming disaster and will do anything to prevent it._
*Flaw:* _There's no room for caution in a life lived to the fullest._​


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 19, 2021)

Steve Gorak said:


> Hey @VLAD the Destroyer , I was thinking, perhaps I can let you be the outlander, and can go for something like Noble. There could be an interesting tie in there (for ex: your ranger could be from the same religion/kingdom, and was tasked to protect mine). What race were you thinking of?
> 
> Alternatively, our two characters can be outlanders without any issue, just a bit of overlap, which could be good for the help action (can you imagine, finding tracks with help + guidance ;-)
> Let me know what you think.
> ...




I am fine with whatever, you can change if it fits your backstory.  I am also fine with both being outlanders.  I was going to be variant human.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 19, 2021)

FrontLine MeatShield said:


> I was posting up the RG and thought about putting it in there for easy finding. Seems just 5 character posts is a waste of a thread. But thank you for the suggestions.




I have felt the same way regarding RG threads. I've been putting NPC info there, and I wish I'd thought to put more setting stuff as well. I suggest you go for that. Either way, the RG thread won't get too busy to find stuff, which is good. Give it a shot.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 19, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> I'm currently at 60% confidence.
> 
> Option A: A one-horned teifling Paladin of Lathander . Nicknamed "Rhino". Abandoned by his parents at birth he grew up in an orphanage where he studied anthropology and travels in hopes of finding a place where he could truly fit in.
> 
> ...




I love that Rhino idea!


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 19, 2021)

Alright then.

Kargadan "The Rhino"

I went with 31 PB to make him appropriately  beefy.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 20, 2021)

@FrontLine MeatShield Just wanted to check, if I picked standard array do I get to pick any common or uncommon magic item or is it only from the minor items list in XGtE?


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 20, 2021)

No, no Let's just say that the list in XGtE is already approved, but if you have something from another source or what not let me know what your thinking and we can discuss it.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 20, 2021)

Extra points or Pact of the rod keeper...decisions decisions...  Everything's done except this minor part...

What ancient languages are available?


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 21, 2021)

A few Language to choose from...

Arkian
Eshowan
Telfir
Shaaran
Chultan
Chondathan
Alzhedo
Akalan
Akurian
The Trade Tongue


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 21, 2021)

@FrontLine MeatShield So was looking at the magic items and was thinking either the Bag of Tricks or Gauntlets of Ogre Power. Do you have an issue with either of those?


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 22, 2021)

Nope I am good however you wish to build your character. Please select whichever you prefer.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 22, 2021)

Lizzy took a Hand Crossbow +1 for her magic item.


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 22, 2021)

Still here in Session 0 so I'll talk optional rules for a bit:

 I like using the following rules in games:

Climb onto a bigger creature
Disarm
Mark
Overrun
Shove Aside
Tumble
Cleaving through Creatures
Massive Damage
Flanking

Let me know your take on these rules for pbp. Also when your characters are ready please post them in the RG I am on the edge of my seat waiting to work on backstories.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 22, 2021)

I'm taking 31 point buy - I hope we will not need anything that cannot be blasted 

I'm familiar with the rules mentioned above in pathfinder...but how do you do them in 5e?


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 22, 2021)

Given your background, (that I know so far) you'll be blasting creatures with golden rays or white light?


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 22, 2021)

FrontLine MeatShield said:


> Given your background, (that I know so far) you'll be blasting creatures with golden rays or white light?



Yes


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 22, 2021)

So the party so far is as follows:

Steve Gorak -- high elf cleric
VLAD the Destroyer -- human ranger
Leatherhead -- tiefling paladin
KahlessNestor -- human rogue
Neurotic -- aasimar warlock
@mikeawmids1 -- unknown (I will keep this slot available until WED nite)

Also I will use anyone's post in the RG as they are ready to have their characters looked over, as we still iron out backgrounds here in the new OCC.


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 22, 2021)

And backstory:

It seems everyone but Amitiel (the aasimar warlock) came over on the same ship. So you can talk it over here any interactions your characters might have had. So each character was summoned to Baldur's Gate by what is becoming known as The Sword Coast Council. This group is made up of representatives from almost every group/city in the region. The Death Curse has worried enough powerful people to get them to work together to stop it. 

At this meeting your given little information other than the wasting away nature of the disease and its vague location somewhere in Chult. After being offered - _entered what would motivate your character here_ - the party was sent by ship to Port Nyanzaru (also minus Amitiel who arrives another way). 

You all have been in PN for a couple of days before a missive to meet your contact in the city arrives. Let me know what your character would like to do in those few days (I'll detail everything here). 

So I'm thinking the opening post will be about the city and the introduction of your characters to what may become the groups Patron in Chult. You'll get to ask them any of the questions I know are running through everyone's head, and we will all get to RP.


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 24, 2021)

Glad to see our first character in the RG and going over the sheet I only have issue with her current cash (which I think is 1sp). Her background gives her 15 and the character gene gives her an extra 10, so looking where she spent gold - healer's kit, map case, bolts etc. I don't see where she spent 24gp and 9 sp.

Also excited to see her connection to the underdark. Was she captured by drow/derro or raised to be a spy for them?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 24, 2021)

Hey guys,

My character's up in the RG. I decided to go nature cleric instead of Druid, mostly because I didn't lile the idea of having to learn all those animal stats. I also like the expanded spells known from cleric, and I wanted to see if the Nature cleric really does suck like everyone says; I actually think this is a pretty well rounded character!

I picked a magic item that would benefit the group, and took some liberties with the equipment I didn't need, but used the funds mostly for religious symbols, so i didn't think it was a big problem.

Anyways, feedback is welcome., and I'll format + find a nice pic soon.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 24, 2021)

Steve Gorak said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My character's up in the RG. I decided to go nature cleric instead of Druid, mostly because I didn't lile the idea of having to learn all those animal stats. I also like the expanded spells known from cleric, and I wanted to see if the Nature cleric really does suck like everyone says; I actually think this is a pretty well rounded character!
> 
> ...



Last tweak, went with high elf for booming blade + shillelagh. I can't believe I didn't think about this at first ;-)
 Cheers,

SG


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 24, 2021)

@FrontLine MeatShield, if ok, I'd like to swap the light xbow that's given to clerics to a shortbow. Its the same cost, but makes more sense for an elf, ok?


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 25, 2021)

Sure SG a swap like that is no biggie, and plays in well. I'm headed to the RG next but wish to edit my party sheet - so your character is a high elf cleric(Nature) let's hope his animal friendship works on a T-Rex LoL


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 25, 2021)

Hey Folks,

I’m looking for spell selection advice: I’ve currently picked shillelagh and booming blade for my character’s free Druid and wizard cantrips, but I’m not sure it’ll fit the role of a support character. My character is a dex build, so no crazy AC, so I’m not sure I’ll want him to front-line often.

I’m also tempted by thorn whip for the battlefield control + maybe prestigitation for the utility (I think the cooling effect will be useful to avoid exhaustion for those using heavy armor + putting out fires and staying clean in the jungle will be cool).
I’m essentially a insure whether the 2 cantrips are worth the few points of additional damage vs battlefield control + utility.
What do all y’all think? 
Cheers,

Sg


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 25, 2021)

Thorn whip for normal fight,  shillelagh if you have to close in.
Thaumaturgy or whatever the druid version is or prestidigitation (not sure you can cool people, but endure elements will be god sent)
Resistance/guidance/stabiize or other such support cantrio


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 26, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> Thorn whip for normal fight,  shillelagh if you have to close in.
> Thaumaturgy or whatever the druid version is or prestidigitation (not sure you can cool people, but endure elements will be god sent)
> Resistance/guidance/stabiize or other such support cantrio



Thanks! I decided to go nature cleric, so I get 3 cleric cantrips (guidance, mending and sacred flame), and the question was for the 1 bonus druid cantrip + wizard one from High Elf.

So the question is Shilelagh + booming blade, or for  more utility & control: thorn whip + prestidigitation. one of the listed benefits of Prestigitation is • You chill, warm, or flavor up to 1 cubic foot of nonliving material for 1 hour. by chilling 3x 1 cubic foot, I'm pretty sure a combattant in heavy armor can stay comfortable. What do you think @FrontLine MeatShield?
Cheers,

SG


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 26, 2021)

I'm sure no one will complain about a light frost about the rim of their shield or armor. Especially if it might give them advantage on a save. 

If your trying to figure out your role in combat, I think you might want to discuss this as a group.  Since your a cleric your support to be sure. So you need to think how you'd like to play out your role. Side by side with Rhino in the front where you can reach out and touch him, or behind a bit - bow in hand and a healing word on your lips? Or are you harrying opponents to give Lizzy some extra rogue dice?

All and all the vibe I get from your character is he'll be the welcome sight after the fight.  So one of your cantrips could be mending for making minor repairs to items, clothes, and equipment. I'd take the combat cantrips when you get one at a higher level, like sacred flame. But in answer to your question, I'm not to sure both combos have their perks, but when in doubt always choice your role over the rolls. DMs usually reward that. I know I do.


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 26, 2021)

In the long run, I think Thorn Whip is better.  You can use it as your melee attack (though it doesn't do as much damage as a real melee weapon), but the real benefit is keeping the enemy where you want them, which is a bigger deal than 3ish damage per hit. 

As for me, I am debating on if I want to use a spear or Longsword. Spears just feel like a "Rhino-y" kind of weapon, but longswords are technically better.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 26, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> In the long run, I think Thorn Whip is better.  You can use it as your melee attack (though it doesn't do as much damage as a real melee weapon), but the real benefit is keeping the enemy where you want them, which is a bigger deal than 3ish damage per hit.
> 
> As for me, I am debating on if I want to use a spear or Longsword. Spears just feel like a "Rhino-y" kind of weapon, but longswords are technically better.



Have you thought about pikes? They have more oomph…


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 26, 2021)

FrontLine MeatShield said:


> Glad to see our first character in the RG and going over the sheet I only have issue with her current cash (which I think is 1sp). Her background gives her 15 and the character gene gives her an extra 10, so looking where she spent gold - healer's kit, map case, bolts etc. I don't see where she spent 24gp and 9 sp.
> 
> Also excited to see her connection to the underdark. Was she captured by drow/derro or raised to be a spy for them?



After building Lizzy, I went through the Adventuring Gear list and bought anything that I thought she needed. That adds up. A lot of little things. And rogues especially like a lot of those little things.

As for the Underdark, I don't think she's actually spent a lot of time far down under, but she's from Luskan (Ship Kurth) and has worked for Bregan D'earthe, who really were the ones running the city, so she's had interactions with the drow. That's where she learned undercommon.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 26, 2021)

FYI, I ended up going with prestidigitation and thorn whip. I also changed the magic item to something more fun: Mithral armor. Finally, I tweaked my character's stats, and am pretty happy with the result. I view him as a support character, that can back up as frontline when necessary (mostly tanking, as is melee damage output will suck).
I'm definitely looking forward to start!
Cheers,

SG


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 27, 2021)

Happy to hear that cuze so am I. Will give characters one last glance before we start - which I am thinking will be MON I'm off so I'll post up the IC then and we can iron out characters as we play.

I got @FitzTheRuke to join us as our 5th player so the party should be well rounded and ready to go.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 27, 2021)

FrontLine MeatShield said:


> Happy to hear that cuze so am I. Will give characters one last glance before we start - which I am thinking will be MON I'm off so I'll post up the IC then and we can iron out characters as we play.
> 
> I got @FitzTheRuke to join us as our 5th player so the party should be well rounded and ready to go.



Good call, you can't go wrong with @FitzTheRuke! Glad to have you on board!
FYI, this is my 2nd try at ToA. The 1st time I was playing a Tortle wizard, and the PBP (here on enworld) game died as we got off the boat (didn't even get to do anything!). I'm really looking forward to this.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 27, 2021)

@FrontLine MeatShield I had taken 2 handaxes as part of my starting equipment. Can I trade one of them for a battleaxe? I can pay the difference in gp.


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 27, 2021)

2 hand axes are the same price as 1 battle axe so go ahead and switch them. 

Hmm maybe next time i start a game I'll just use the starting wealth plus a few extra gp


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 27, 2021)

I have some of my character's backstory and personality in mind... but weirdly, I haven't picked class (or race, really - I plan to be Chultan, but that can mean a number of things.)

What have we got? What do we need? I can get a character done pretty quick.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 27, 2021)

I see the Party now... Cleric, Ranger, Rogue, Paladin, Warlock. Hmmm.... cast your votes on:

1) Albino Dwarf Barbarian
2) Halfling Druid who shapeshifts into Dinosaurs.
3) Grizzled Chultan Human Wizard


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 27, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I see the Party now... Cleric, Ranger, Rogue, Paladin, Warlock. Hmmm.... cast your votes on:
> 
> 1) Albino Dwarf Barbarian
> 2) Halfling Druid who shapeshifts into Dinosaurs.
> 3) Grizzled Chultan Human Wizard



Vote in order of preference  2 -> 1 -> 3 (we may need some melee power)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 27, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> Vote in order of preference  2 -> 1 -> 3 (we may need some melee power)



I think we have the nature angle pretty covered (nature cleric and ranger), so something complimentary would be good. Funny, my recommendation is the exact opposite of @Neurotic ;-) I say wizard > barb > Druid


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 27, 2021)

@FrontLine MeatShield Do you have any preference? Anyone else?


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 27, 2021)

I would say wizard. We have a paladin and my ranger for front line melee. But play what you want.


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 27, 2021)

Upon further consideration, I will start out with the sword and board. Because it's generic, but effective. Getting a "signature weapon" will be part of Rhino's arc.  Swapping weapons later wont be too much of an issue, due to the fact paladins don't even get a fighting style until level 2.  

As for FitzTheRuke's character, I would say the wizard, but honestly playing as a dinosaur sounds fun so whatever.


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm thinking wizard as well. Although the RP for any of your ideals sounds like fun.

Still think I need the bare bones of Amitiel in the RG, but all and all I think everyone is about ready.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 28, 2021)

That's most votes for Wizard! Working on him...

Any source restrictions for spells? Should I stick with PHB or is Xanathar's okay? (I've almost never played a wizard, so this should be interesting. I honestly don't know anything about which spells are the best, except the ones that I see in play as a DM.)

I kind of want to make him a summoner. As a regular DM, it shouldn't slow me down like it sometimes does with players in IRL games.


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 28, 2021)

No restrictions in this game, it being my first in a long time. Just as long as you have fun with it.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 28, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> That's most votes for Wizard! Working on him...
> 
> Any source restrictions for spells? Should I stick with PHB or is Xanathar's okay? (I've almost never played a wizard, so this should be interesting. I honestly don't know anything about which spells are the best, except the ones that I see in play as a DM.)
> 
> I kind of want to make him a summoner. As a regular DM, it shouldn't slow me down like it sometimes does with players in IRL games.



Good choice! Depending on your cantrip choices, I may revisit my choice for the bonus high elf one. No biggie, just looking for synergy and as little overlap as possible.

@FrontLine MeatShield, can we pick spells from Tasha’s ?

Cheers!

SG


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 28, 2021)

FrontLine MeatShield said:


> I'm thinking wizard as well. Although the RP for any of your ideals sounds like fun.
> 
> Still think I need the bare bones of Amitiel in the RG, but all and all I think everyone is about ready.



I'm in Germany this week til Thursday, I'll see if O can post something in the evening from the hotel


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 28, 2021)

Steve Gorak said:


> Good choice! Depending on your cantrip choices, I may revisit my choice for the bonus high elf one. No biggie, just looking for synergy and as little overlap as possible.
> 
> @FrontLine MeatShield, can we pick spells from Tasha’s ?
> 
> ...



What cantrips would you suggest, then? I'm happy to collaborate.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 28, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> What cantrips would you suggest, then? I'm happy to collaborate.



I took prestidigitation, but that’s a wizard staple, so I understand if you go for it and I’ll take something else, really not a problem.

For cantrips, I’d recommend mind sliver (from Tasha’s if allowed, my character has a save dc that’s too low because he lacks the int, but your character should rock this - it also gives a psion feel!), mage hand, message, prestigitation, minor illusion depending on your tastes.

1st level: some nice choices are find familiar (r), comprehend languages(r), detect magic (r), mage armor, shield, absorb elements and something useful like grease or sleep.
FYI, I like rituals so I personally take as many as I can when playing a wizard.
Hope this helps!
Cheers,

sg


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 29, 2021)

Tasha's spells are allowed we r here for fun so let's try everything new - @Neurotic Take your time as I can introduce your character when your ready.


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 29, 2021)

@FitzTheRuke , I believe you get two more first level spells to add to your spellbook.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 29, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> @FitzTheRuke , I believe you get two more first level spells to add to your spellbook.



I thought it seemed light! Good, there's stuff I wanted.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 29, 2021)

He had very little in the way of attack spells. Part of that was by design, as I don't see him as much of a combatant, but I don't want to feel useless in a fight, so I gave him Magic Missile and Chromatic Orb. They weren't what I was thinking before, but I noticed the gap. If anyone has any better suggestions, I'm up for it. As I mentioned, I'm not very familiar with playing wizards. (Which should be fun!) Also, I swapped Arcana for History. He's more of an experienced fellow than a scholar, if you know what I mean.

I hope @FrontLine MeatShield doesn't mind me playing fast-and-loose with spell's fluff. (For example, I imagine his Magic Missile more of him summoning hard, spikey fruit that flings at the enemy than the more standard roman candle burst.)


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 29, 2021)

Loose and fast sounds like this will be a great game.

A great game that starts right here : IC Thread


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 29, 2021)

Sleep is a good spell for being "effective in combat but not actually a fighter"


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 29, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> He had very little in the way of attack spells. Part of that was by design, as I don't see him as much of a combatant, but I don't want to feel useless in a fight, so I gave him Magic Missile and Chromatic Orb. They weren't what I was thinking before, but I noticed the gap. If anyone has any better suggestions, I'm up for it. As I mentioned, I'm not very familiar with playing wizards. (Which should be fun!) Also, I swapped Arcana for History. He's more of an experienced fellow than a scholar, if you know what I mean.
> 
> I hope @FrontLine MeatShield doesn't mind me playing fast-and-loose with spell's fluff. (For example, I imagine his Magic Missile more of him summoning hard, spikey fruit that flings at the enemy than the more standard roman candle burst.)



Hmmm...we will have two overlapping 'wizard' scholars 
I'll try to adapt since it seems I'll be the last one in. Investigation, some tools and such.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 30, 2021)

@FitzTheRuke, good call on Unseen Servant. That'll be mighty handy exploring & triggering traps!
Since there's no overlap, I'm not changing my character's cantrips.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 30, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> Hmmm...we will have two overlapping 'wizard' scholars
> I'll try to adapt since it seems I'll be the last one in. Investigation, some tools and such.




I thought you were a crazy Warlock?


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 30, 2021)

That's right Neurotic is playing a Warlock scholar, and FitzTheRuke is playing a Wizard guide. So I don't think overlap will be much and where it is you could say that one of you is aiding the other with what you know. So there will be some advantage to rolls here and there.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 30, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I thought you were a crazy Warlock?



Neurotic doesn't mean crazy!


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 30, 2021)

@Steve Gorak So was going to have my character be an orphan and raised by your people.  I was going to say raised by your parents which would make us sort of brothers and a reason for me to be sent with you.  Just wanted to make sure before I did this.


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 30, 2021)

That's good because I was wondering who was helping Enanthil into that armor every morning.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 30, 2021)

It's perhaps a sub-optimal pick (everyone seems to take an owl, in my experience), but our DM has allowed me to use the stat-block of a monkey to represent a Chwinga as my familiar. (An actual Chwinga would be a bit of an ask - they have a number of magical abilities). Story-wise, it will be very fun, I think!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 30, 2021)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> @Steve Gorak So was going to have my character be an orphan and raised by your people.  I was going to say raised by your parents which would make us sort of brothers and a reason for me to be sent with you.  Just wanted to make sure before I did this.



Awesome! Let’s say that you were raised by his religious order, and therefore have the same religion. Depending on your pick for a race, that may make more sense because of the mismatch between ages of non eves & elves. Ok?
Cheers,

sg


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 30, 2021)

FrontLine MeatShield said:


> That's good because I was wondering who was helping Enanthil into that armor every morning.



;-)

but seriously, is it possible to sleep in it, the armor being flexible and all? 
cheers 

SG


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 30, 2021)

Steve Gorak said:


> Awesome! Let’s say that you were raised by his religious order, and therefore have the same religion. Depending on your pick for a race, that may make more sense because of the mismatch between ages of non eves & elves. Ok?
> Cheers,
> 
> sg



Makes sense, I misread your sheet and thought your PC was a half elf.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 30, 2021)

Steve Gorak said:


> ;-)
> 
> but seriously, is it possible to sleep in it, the armor being flexible and all?
> cheers
> ...




IMO people tend to overstate all the things they think people _can't_ do in armour, simply because us modern people probably couldn't do it. Sleep is one of those things. On the other hand, we never try to simulate hygiene in D&D, which would have been the bigger problem even than discomfort. (Easily solved with Prestidigitation). Bed sores might happen in armour, but they happened in _beds_ back then too!

(As an aside, I once saw a guy walk _on his hands_ in field plate. To be fair, he would count as trained in acrobatics, and probably has a decent dex.)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 30, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> IMO people tend to overstate all the things they think people _can't_ do in armour, simply because us modern people probably couldn't do it. Sleep is one of those things. On the other hand, we never try to simulate hygiene in D&D, which would have been the bigger problem even than discomfort. (Easily solved with Prestidigitation). Bed sores might happen in armour, but they happened in _beds_ back then too!
> 
> (As an aside, I once saw a guy walk _on his hands_ in field plate. To be fair, he would count as trained in acrobatics, and probably has a decent dex.)




i also think that sleeping in armor should be fine. There are a bunch of videos on YouTube about a combattant’s mobility in plate armor (see here for an example) and once you’re used to it, it really isn’t an issue. Heck, I think that some people could even add a part of their dex mod to ac when wearing heavy armor, but I get there would be balance issues in dnd.

And yep, I love prestigitation! It’s such an awesome cantrip for general quality of life (cleanliness/hygiene, good tasting food, etc.)
Cheers

sg


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 30, 2021)

Hey @FrontLine MeatShield, can you please add links to the RG and the ooc in the fist post in the IC thread? Thanks!

sg


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Nov 30, 2021)

I think I added them yesterday. Their at the bottom of the post.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 1, 2021)

FrontLine MeatShield said:


> I think I added them yesterday. Their at the bottom of the post.



My bad, I was looking on top ;-)
Cheers,

SG


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Dec 1, 2021)

Since elves don't sleep I'm in a bit of a pickle here. I would think Enanthil would have to remove the shin and hip guards to sit cross-legged in a trance so we will say the armor will be the equivalent of a breatplate when he's trancing if he doesn't want to remove it all.


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 1, 2021)

@FrontLine MeatShield 
I use dark mode, and find black text to be a bit hard to read on the black background. Just a me thing, and easily workable.


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Dec 1, 2021)

Sry Leatherhead I have no ideal what your talking about.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 1, 2021)

FrontLine MeatShield said:


> Since elves don't sleep I'm in a bit of a pickle here. I would think Enanthil would have to remove the shin and hip guards to sit cross-legged in a trance so we will say the armor will be the equivalent of a breatplate when he's trancing if he doesn't want to remove it all.



Hey @FrontLine MeatShield,

I always figured Elves just sit/lie next to a tree, a rock, or on the ground, so they don't need to cross their legs (ex: here; you can also go a google search "knight sitting"). I never visualized elves sitting as monks crossed legged in reverie; I see them more looking at the sky, or trees, and meditating that way. If this is acceptable, this is what he would do. Also, please consider that this is magic armor exceptionally comfortable & flexible.

I would also venture that you can sit crossed legged with regular plate armor, but that is entirely your call.

So if the above doesn't work for you (again, entirely your call, and I will respect your decision), can I propose half plate instead of breast plate? This is pretty much the definition of half plate (keep top, no legs); this makes a bit more sense to me than breastplate.

In my opinion, this mithral armor is like the armor of a SWAT team or motorcycle protective gear made of lightweight composites. It's flexible, and doesn't restrict movement.

I look forward to your feedback Meatshield, and whatever your call, I won't have any hard feelings.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 1, 2021)

I agree. It's absolutely our DM's call. I also don't imagine Elves to sit cross-legged (It's trance, not meditate) - unless they are an elf monk! I see it as standing or sitting blankly.

But you were very generous already with stuff, so feel free to be strict with anything you like.


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 1, 2021)

FrontLine MeatShield said:


> Sry Leatherhead I have no ideal what your talking about.



I suppose I should show you then.
This is what a post looks like to me:






The unformatted text works fine, but the black text is hard to see. 

If you are interested in looking at dark mode for yourself, just use this light bulb icon:


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Dec 2, 2021)

Sry the black text was only because I didn't no how to get rid of the yellow speaking text. I just highlighted it and turned it all black. I'll try not to in the future.


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Dec 2, 2021)

So I have looked, and looked for some RAW on sleeping in armor. Just to get me out of this pickle, and the only thing I see written about sleeping in armor comes from XGtE pg. 77-78. So we will use these rules for sleeping in armor. It has it that sleeping in light armor has no adverse effects, but medium and heavy armor have the following effects following a long rest:


you only regain one quarter of your HD (minimum one die)
if you have any levels in exhaustion the rest does not reduce your exhaustion level

This looks to me like it is ok to sleep in heavy armor just not ideal. Which sounds about right. Most nights you won't be worrying about exhaustion or HD and can sleep in the armor with no adverse effect on your character. Its those rare few that you'll have to slip it off and hope for no random encounter LOL


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 2, 2021)

FrontLine MeatShield said:


> So I have looked, and looked for some RAW on sleeping in armor. Just to get me out of this pickle, and the only thing I see written about sleeping in armor comes from XGtE pg. 77-78. So we will use these rules for sleeping in armor. It has it that sleeping in light armor has no adverse effects, but medium and heavy armor have the following effects following a long rest:
> 
> 
> you only regain one quarter of your HD (minimum one die)
> ...



That is pretty good. It sounds rough until you realize that most of the time you can do it, just not when you are badly beat up or fatigued. (Where you would really want a good night's sleep).


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Dec 2, 2021)

That's what I read into it. You'll be sleeping in your armor more than half the time.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 2, 2021)

Fair enough, so we’ll be assuming here that trance = sleep, right?
Cheers,

sg


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Dec 2, 2021)

Right _ I could barely find rules for sleeping in armor I'm sure their are none for trancing in armor but the one rule I found dealt more with a long rest. So in this case sleep=trance.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 2, 2021)

Yeah, I think the main difference between trance and sleep is that elves don't need to lie down (not prone); they are more aware (don't count as unconscious); and they only need to do it for four hours. A good part of a long rest they are puttering about camp or taking an extra watch.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 2, 2021)

Allright! Just know that y character will hunt down any creature that steals parts of is heirloom armor. And you know what, if he is attacked while unarmored, he'll have the opportunity to cast barkskin, which will likely be the only use he'll het out of that domain spell ;-)
So I'm assuming that the earlier discussion of just keeping the breastplate is no longer applicable, and the rule is as per post #120. 
Back to the IC thread now ;-)
Thanks for the feedback and cheers!

SG


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Dec 2, 2021)

Your correct - we will forgo my quick houserule and just play it using the rules in XGtE, and I knew nothing about your barkskin domain spell, I'll have to help you get some use out of it LOL


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Dec 3, 2021)

Something I think is missing from Enanthil's sheet and I can't find on the D&D Beyond sheets is character description: height, weight, hair color, eye color, etc.

I was wondering how close Enanthil and Braiden look alike.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 3, 2021)

I assumed he pretty much looks like the pic I posted for him. We can roll for height and weight, or I can just pick: 165 lbs (elf with 12 str, sounds about right), and say 5’9”. I would venture that Braiden and him would have similar styles of clothes, weapons, etc. At least similar styles, since they come from the same place.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 3, 2021)

Obah has a bit more gray in his beard than the picture, otherwise he looks like that. I even like the amber eyes, if I can get away with it.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 3, 2021)

I'm back so I'll post full char sheet over the weekend.


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Dec 3, 2021)

Welcome back, once your sheet is up let me know I'll post you coming down to join the group for lunch.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 3, 2021)

FrontLine MeatShield said:


> Welcome back, once your sheet is up let me know I'll post you coming down to join the group for lunch.



Done


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Dec 4, 2021)

Did my best although I'm not sure about character personalities and all yet. I went off Amitiel's run in with the thieves guild to give him a cautious of strangers feel.

Also want to run by FitztheRuke an alternative pay for his guiding of the group. I'm thinking that Wakanga would entice the young wizard with the spellbook from his side quest "Wizard's Journal".


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 5, 2021)

FrontLine MeatShield said:


> Did my best although I'm not sure about character personalities and all yet. I went off Amitiel's run in with the thieves guild to give him a cautious of strangers feel.
> 
> Also want to run by FitztheRuke an alternative pay for his guiding of the group. I'm thinking that Wakanga would entice the young wizard with the spellbook from his side quest "Wizard's Journal".




Yeah, that sounds good. I figure Obah's involvement started over acquaintances among Port Nyanzaru spellcasters. They're not friends, I imagine, but they know of each other. Obah is sympathetic to Syndra's plight, of course. I'm happy for a deal like that to have been worked out.


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Dec 8, 2021)

Looks like I will need my first roll on here... DC20 History from Amitiel - to see what he remembers reading about Mezro during his research.

I don't know how to handle rolls, whenever i click on a linked roll in someone's IC it leads to CoyoteCode, but that sight doesn't let me do any kind of rolling or make a profile. Can't you roll here I read that somewhere. [roll]1d20[/roll]


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Dec 8, 2021)

I use Dice Roller • Orokos.com for my rolls. It allows you to create a profile and logs all rolls you make to that profile.

I think the in forum roller broke when they updated the forums awhile back.  I haven't used that feature since then.


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Dec 8, 2021)

Thanks I'm there now checking it out.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 8, 2021)

FrontLine MeatShield said:


> Thanks I'm there now checking it out.



I've used orokos, but I find coyote a little easier. You just need to go to it's main page first, which clicking on someone's roll doesn't link to. (I'd post a link, but I'm on my phone).


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 8, 2021)

This link I think: 




__





						CoyoteCode Dice Roller v. 2.0
					





					www.coyotecode.net


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 8, 2021)

FrontLine MeatShield said:


> Looks like I will need my first roll on here... DC20 History from Amitiel - to see what he remembers reading about Mezro during his research.
> 
> I don't know how to handle rolls, whenever i click on a linked roll in someone's IC it leads to CoyoteCode, but that sight doesn't let me do any kind of rolling or make a profile. Can't you roll here I read that somewhere. [roll]1d20[/roll]



The forum had the dice roller, but it was disabled at some point after the crash.
I use Coyote since I have the access from work


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Dec 8, 2021)

No prefrence from me how anyone rolls I was just wondering how I was going to since Coyote wouldn't let me roll. Oroko let me set up a profile - do you believe FrontLineMeatShield was taken ugh, and let me make a test roll so I'm not so scared about it anymore.


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Dec 8, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> This link I think:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 That link worked and let me roll so I bookmarked it.
Thanks


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 8, 2021)

FrontLine MeatShield said:


> Looks like I will need my first roll on here... DC20 History from Amitiel - to see what he remembers reading about Mezro during his research.
> 
> I don't know how to handle rolls, whenever i click on a linked roll in someone's IC it leads to CoyoteCode, but that sight doesn't let me do any kind of rolling or make a profile. Can't you roll here I read that somewhere. [roll]1d20[/roll]



History for Mezro: 1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Dec 8, 2021)

Great roll I'll pm you your info


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 8, 2021)

FrontLine MeatShield said:


> Great roll I'll pm you your info



You can just add a post under mine about what Amil spoke about


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Dec 8, 2021)

So Amil likes imparting info I take it. Just copy paste what I sent you.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 8, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> This link I think:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You also do a search based on the name used. This avoids shenanigans (I always use my character names FYI).
Cheers,

sg


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 8, 2021)

FrontLine MeatShield said:


> So Amil likes imparting info I take it. Just copy paste what I sent you.



It's just a professor thing - may drone a bit about it...or get distracted in the jungle when he needs to be silent


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Dec 10, 2021)

Hello all, want to let you know I'm liking the route this is taking. I would like to go ahead here and get everyone's thumbs up/down for this proposed route so I can go ahead and map it out for myself.

So the route is North along the coast to Fort Belurain, then downriver a bit, then east through the jungle to Mezro. Knowing ahead will give me time to right write some area posts, and figure out encounters, NPCs and such.

But before all that you will all be spending a last day in Port Nyanzaru, and attending a Dinosaur Race. Which will also give you time for a bit of last minute shopping, and prep if you wish it.

But please let me know if going north first is ok with everyone. On a side note it doesn't matter much how you get to Mezro, I just wanted a liitle heads up for prep time on this end.


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 10, 2021)

North works.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 10, 2021)

While we appear to be following "my" plan, I'm not actually trying to force it - I'm absolutely in for whatever the other players want to do - I just pointed out some options.

That said, if no one objects, I _do_ like the plan of a bit in Port Nyanzaru, then north up the bay to Fort Belurian (and back), then up the river and over to Mezro. Seems like a decent bit of adventure to me!


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Dec 10, 2021)

I am good with the plan.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 12, 2021)

Plan is good for me.


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Dec 14, 2021)

Sorry for the short post and huge time shift, but I didn't want to get to bogged down in questions that would all be answered nearly the same.

*"Mowbula will explain everything tomorrow."*

Anything else you wanted to do before the party ends please let me know here. I am excited to get started before the holiday week hits just incase people get crazy busy.


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Dec 19, 2021)

Hmm I hate it doesn't let you know what post you haven't read yet. there were post on the other page I didn't even see. So I'm re-writing what I was thinking of to add in everyone else. Also  we could use this as a time to Gather some Information. So let me get an Insight(WIS) DC 15 check from everyone, and I'll allow for Enanthil casting guidance on his brother, probably something he does from time to time.

Please post your results here and I'll add in some rumors to the "party post" for those who succeed.


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 19, 2021)

Insight : 1D20+3 = [6]+3 = 9

Well in Rhino's defense, he did have to leave early.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 20, 2021)

Lizzy: 
Insight: 1D20+2 = [12]+2 = 14


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 20, 2021)

Amil:
Insight; Research with library access feature (int check?): 1D20 = [5] = 5
1D20+2 = [5]+2 = 7
 - LOL 
Would library access feature give advantage to research roll? Maybe add proficiency? Background features are quite free form


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Dec 20, 2021)

Library lets you research with no roll needed. But the Inn really only has a few books on the mantle above the fireplace, not really a library but I've already figured one of those books will be an interesting read.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 20, 2021)

FrontLine MeatShield said:


> Library lets you research with no roll needed. But the Inn really only has a few books on the mantle above the fireplace, not really a library but I've already figured one of those books will be an interesting read.



There has to be real library in the city. But interesting read...mulled wine, fireplace and those pesky beat-one-another-for-fun bar hoppers...


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Dec 20, 2021)

Insight check with guidance.: 1d20+1d4+2 *8*

And looks like Braiden indulged a little to much.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 20, 2021)

LOL. We all got too drunk to learn much!


----------



## FrontLine MeatShield (Dec 22, 2021)

Well I am sorry to report that pbp is not for me. The pacing is one thing but also I was writing the party post and was adding in way to much stuff that had me thinking I should get rolls here and there., but didn't wish to wait any longer. 

So I'm gonna cancel this as I find myself looking more into a real life group than posting here.

Sorry again everyone: Good luck to you all.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 22, 2021)

Good luck to you too. 
At least you didn't just abandon the game so kudos for being open about it (and doing it quickly).


----------

